# Northern Prairie Goose Calls



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I just recieved the Bad Medicine goose call from NPC of South Dakota and all I can say is it is awesome. It is very easy to blow and sounds more like a big canada than anything I have heard. I was blowing it at the lake and my neighbors swore it was real geese when they first heard it. I can't wait until fall to try it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been meaning to give that one a try...

We should get together sometime soon and test drive our calls.

Hit me up.


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

I had been meaning to get a hold of one of those, too. I talked to Chad via e-mail, but I could never get a hold of the guys to hear the call. I've heard it sounds really nice.

Which one did you get? How long did it take to receive it?

Have you tried their mallard calls?

Take it easy!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

I just got off of the phone with Chad at Outdoor Obsessions in Brookings. One heck of a guy. He blew that NPC Bad Medicine for me. I like it a lot. I may have to pick one of those up after my Debander arrives, which should be later this week or early next week. I just couldn't wait to win! 

I think the Debander gets a little lower, but the Bad Medicine does a heck of a job, too! They both have great cracks. I think Chad said that they are coming out with a bunch of new colors in the next couple of weeks.

I still think the Debander will be my main call, but the Prairie is a nice back-up to that.

Just my opinion from what I've heard.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I ordered mine straight from the maker. He said that in early July they will be releasing some "dressed up" calls that will go for $125, but will be the same call as the bad medicine. I got a smoke acrylic and like it alot. It is tuned slightly on the low side.

I have never tried the duck call, but if it is anywhere near the quality of the goose call it is awesome.


----------

